# Anyone NOT use distilled H2O in their humidor?



## bleech1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Really now...what's the harm? As I understand it, the use of distilled is just to prevent hard water deposits building up on moving parts of humidistats, correct? If I am just using beads in a 50ct desktop, with no monitoring device, regular water should be just fine now, eh?:ss

Are you worried about water impurities affecting cigar taste? 

Anyone else not buy into distilled water? Don't be shy...


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

what's there to not buy into? its 79 cents for a gallon that'll last forever.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

nope..


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

i think if use regular water with beads eventually they will clog and be useless. :2


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

dstaccone said:


> i think if use regular water with beads eventually they will clog and be useless. :2


:tpd: :tpd: he is right they will be useless sooner than you think


----------



## bleech1 (Jul 25, 2006)

eWRXshun said:


> what's there to not buy into? its 79 cents for a gallon that'll last forever.


"Buy into" as in believe to be nessesary...not concerned with the price, kind of a "why do it if you don't have to". I am really just curious as to WHY actually, you should use distilled.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't want all that crap clogging my humidification device, and I've heard you can end up with more mold problems with tap water. Personally, the first reason is all I need, and I've got plenty of distilled water around for other things.


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

Let's put it this way....

Example one: I have two glasses of water. One is natural spring water, one is tap water. Which glass would you prefer to drink? Probably the spring water because it has _less _impurities in it. I'm using spring water as an example because I don't know anyone that drinks distilled. Anyhow you get the point.

In regards to the tap water not being a problem. YES it is. Why? Sure you probably do not have a problem with impurities funking up the taste of your cigars _now _however, you don't get lime and soapscum build up over nite either. You have a humidor for long term aging. So you, for the most part, what your sticks to rest and age, to bring out the fullest flavor. With tap water, over time, again key word being _time_ the impurities will leave the beads, travel to your cigars, and make home. If you do not believe me, get one of those 20ct humis off cbid for a few bucks, and age the same sticks, for two months. One humi using tap water, and one humi using distilled. Smoke one of each at 2 months, and again at months 3,4,5, and 6. You'll taste, smell, and see the differance.

*And for crying out loud!!! ITS 79cents a gallon~!*


----------



## eWRXshun (Feb 1, 2007)

bleech1 said:


> "Buy into" as in believe to be nessesary...not concerned with the price, kind of a "why do it if you don't have to". I am really just curious as to WHY actually, you should use distilled.


fewer impurities/minerals, probably a better level of bacterial purification as well.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

There are all sorts of critters and bacteria in tap water, not to mention chlorine and other chemicals to kill them - why introduce all that into your humidor?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

since when has distilled water been 79 cents?? you need a jug and 35 cents atleast in florida you can get destilled water out of machines all of the place..


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

If you read the reading materials that came with your beads (some came with mine anyhow) and several threads on the subject around here you'll find that tap water is no good for the beads, it's breaks them down, shortens their lifespan.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

bleech1 said:


> Really now...what's the harm? As I understand it, the use of distilled is just to prevent hard water deposits building up on moving parts of humidistats, correct? If I am just using beads in a 50ct desktop, with no monitoring device, regular water should be just fine now, eh?:ss
> 
> Are you worried about water impurities affecting cigar taste?
> 
> Anyone else not buy into distilled water? Don't be shy...


1) Tap water will cause mold problems in the humi and on cigars due to inpurities.
2) Tap water will render beads useless quicker than you think
3) Hey it's your choice


----------



## handyman (Dec 19, 2006)

i use water that has gone through my reverse osmosis system(it gets rid of chemicals/impuritys) and i boil it(to make it sterile) before use. i know exactly what i have and if you think 79 cent a gallon distilled is the best then go ahead and use it. i'm sure at that price there quality control is top notch.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Tap water contains, among other things:

fluoride
chlorine
rust from your pipes and others
silt from the clay water main pipes
dirt and grit that passes through your faucet aerator's screen
On a molecular level, is that really what you want in your cigars?!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

My went just to get me a gallon of distilled H2O for my new system.No mold for me thanks!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*I USE TAP WATER

*There is no reason to use distilled IMHO.

I "refill" my beads indirectly, that is I add tap water to an anti bacterial sponge and place the sponge in a plastic dish and into my humidor. Some people just fill up a shot glass but I am too much of a clutz to trust myself not to spill it. Water vapor escapes the sponge and the beads absorb the humidity to their capacity; only pure water enters the beads. Once RH is back to 65% I remove the anti bacterial sponge and any impurities, minerals, etc leave the humidor along with the sponge, the beads are full of pure water. This method also eliminates cracking beads as happens sometimes when you add water directly.

Once open that 79 cent jug of standing water has been exposed and can play host to bacteria as well.

-Matt-


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Tap water contains, among other things:
> 
> fluoride
> chlorine
> ...


Plus up here they intoduced chloramine....chlorine and ammonia....not good for cigars, beads, fish.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

bleech1 said:


> Really now...what's the harm? As I understand it, the use of distilled is just to prevent hard water deposits building up on moving parts of humidistats, correct? If I am just using beads in a 50ct desktop, with no monitoring device, regular water should be just fine now, eh?:ss
> 
> Are you worried about water impurities affecting cigar taste?
> 
> Anyone else not buy into distilled water? Don't be shy...


because it's the rule, dont try and fight the system, GOSH:ss


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> 1) Tap water will cause mold problems in the humi and on cigars due to inpurities.
> 2) Tap water will render beads useless quicker than you think
> 3) Hey it's your choice


Ding Ding Ding Ding----looks like we have a winner for why NOT to use Tap Water! :tpd:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

txmatt said:


> * Once open that 79 cent jug of standing water has been exposed and can play host to bacteria as well.*
> 
> -Matt-


Thanks, Matt:

You see, this has always been my problem with distilled water. Without chlorine, the distilled water will be ripe for bacteria growth as soon as it is open to the air the very first time. All sorts of impurities just floating around.

I hate to rain on the distilled water parade (sorry, couldn't resist), but I also use tap water. HOWEVER, I use tap water that has been filtered by a damn good filter system that is fine enough to remove virus germs. Plus, it removes like 99.5% of all other impurities, including chlorine. So, when I go to use the filtered water, it has had good old chlorine killing off all sorts of stuff, just before I filter all that dead stuff AND the chlorine out.

Like Matt, I do not induce the water directly into my beads, I let it be absorbed from the air. Going on two years, no problems with my beads or cigars. If the beads end up dying after three years, that's less than $5 per year for a half pound of beads. I spent more than that on a single Don Carlos this past weekend, so I figure I can pop for another pound of beads if the one's I have stop working.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Kylehammond said:


> however, you don't get lime and soapscum build up over nite either.


Sorry but this is funny... reminds me of one of those commercials.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

If you take a glass of Distilled water and add salt(salt being the impurity), let it disolve, and then let the H2O evaporate, all of the salt ends up still in the glass. I used to have many saltwater fish tanks. You never add salt when the water level drops, just water. Same principle works here. Yes, the impurities will make it into whatever media you are using, but only pure H2O will make it out. 


I use tap water run through my Britta.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

For how cheap it is, there's no reason NOT to imo...that's like asking if you should get power windows instead of manual since they're the same price. Why not?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Now that others have posted their views....the original ?? was plain tap water.....the one's who say they use it are running it through either filters or certain sponges, letting their beads absorb moisture. So, in essence, you are not using plain tap water right from the tap onto beads. just my observations so far, and I think that was the real question posted.:2


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't have beads and I use tap water (through a Britta filtering system) straight into oasis sponges and jars of 50/50 activator crystals from CI (http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-HMC05&cat=10). I don't have any mold problems. The problem I have with distilled H2O is after I crack open the gallon and use some, it is full of "floaties" within a week. I am sure longer if I keep it in the refrigerator.

I just don't see how hard impurities (ie metals) will travel from the sponge or crystals to the cigars or hygrometer. H20 in it's gaseous form will permeate the enclosed area, but it will not carry heavy impurities. As far as other soluble gas impurities (ie chlorine) I don't think they are of significant quantity to matter. We all have smelled the Ammonia coming off "ripening" or ageing cigars, which dissipates over time with no adverse affects. Why is chlorine (in minute quantities) worse than ammonia? I have smelled some pretty aromatic ammonia laden cigars, I have never smelled a glass of tap water where I could smell the fluoride or chlorine (like a municipality or backyard pool).

I would use distilled water, but as soon as you break the seal of the container the breeding ground is open. And oh BTW you don't have any anti-fungal or anti-bacterial agents such as chlorine to prevent or slow down the breeding and growth of the bacteria everyone seems so worried about. With chlorinated tap water, you do.

Anybody see the 20-20 story on bottled (not distilled) drinking water and the study of municipality water supplies. If you subscribe to drinking bottled water over tap water, you might be surprised where some of it comes from. And how, almost universally, municipality water sources are perfectly (usually exceedingly) safe. As far as I'm concerned if it's good enough for me to drink, it's good enough to humidify cigars with.

BillyBarue


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

The people who say they are using tap water indirectly are actually using distilled water, they are just doing it themselves. Distilling is nothing more than vaporizing a liquid, then gathering it and returning it to liquid form. This process leaves behind any impurities that have a different vaporization point. So in this process, tap is probably fine. I would worry that chlorine and some other chemicals in tap water would have even lower vaporization points than pure H2O, and thus would be being introduced to your cigars. However, I have not studied the properties of common tap water chemicals, so couldn't give you any real details, though I can swear to how the process of distillation works.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Good points by everyone..let me throw in 1 more.

I have a Water softner for my house, and since it softens the water, and takes the impurities out, I don't see why you can't use it in a humidor. 

I use distilled water, cause the cigar/humidor industry tells me to. However, if your home has a certain set-up for your public water(of your own choice) does the cigar/humidor industry, really have any knowledge about the characteristics and types of water? 

It's 50/50 in this industry on..wether you should even wipe down your humidor with distilled water or not. Who is right..and who is wrong?

I am no expert on water however....what I do for a living makes me know a little something about water.  

Things like this..made it very difficult for me..and I'm sure many others, when we first started with maintaining humidors. It will never stop either, because of the 'gray area" in maintaing them. 

IMO..I think the industry wants us to use distilled water, cause everyone has a different potable water system. There is no such thing as 100% pure clean natural water anywhere in the civilized world. You're always going to have a percentage of hardness in that water(unless you soften it)...hence the reason to use Distilled water. 

Just my take on things.


----------



## bleech1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ozone89 said:


> I use distilled water, cause the cigar/humidor industry tells me to.


That is EXACTLY why I posed this question and the reason I believe most people do anything. In my opinion, that is the WORST reason to do anything. Do you do everything you are told?

Distilled always sounded like a bunch of crap to me and as pointed out in this thread, impurities and minerals WILL NOT make it to your cigars.


----------



## bleech1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Drew said:


> For how cheap it is, there's no reason NOT to imo...that's like asking if you should get power windows instead of manual since they're the same price. Why not?


If it serves little or no purpose, and can actually HURT in the long run having no chlorine to keep free from bacteria your open jug, cost is not an issue.

Would you by jug of magic? If it was cheap there would be no reason not to, right?

And as to your specific example, I would say that the falure rate for manual windows is lower than power. If you plan on keeping the car for an extened period of time, this could be a concern.


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

bleech1 said:


> That is EXACTLY why I posed this question and the reason I believe most people do anything. In my opinion, that is the WORST reason to do anything. Do you do everything you are told?
> 
> Distilled always sounded like a bunch of crap to me and as pointed out in this thread, impurities and minerals WILL NOT make it to your cigars.


I don't think it's been pointed out that impurities WILL NOT make it into cigars, just that there are methods for using tap that will prevent the impurities from transfering. If you direct fill beads with tap water, the impurities in the tap water will enter the beads, and even if they don't make it into the cigars, they will begin to have an effect on your beads, possibly changing the level of humidity they operate at. I beleive that you stated that you count on beads and no hydrometer for your humidor. If you are using tap water, and direct filling your beads, you no may no longer have a clue as to what humidity level your beads are being stored at, so in this case, tap water has hurt your cigars (just not directly).

The more important issue is to be aware of the limitations of any system you are using. Tap water is usable, but you need to minimize the impurities entering the system, distilled is better for direct fill, but you need to be carefull of sanitation and long term storage. For me, I'm lazy and like to direct fill, and am at the store often, so distilled is a better choice for me. Your milage may differ.

PS Do you think you could maybe try and be a bit less confrontational with the tone of your posts, we're all on the same team here.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Am I the only one here thinking "This is a big-boy game (cigars), not some high-school, inexpensive hobby. Buck up and spend the $0.79 for your hundreds of dollars worth of cigars"


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Just to throw a wrench into the equation bleech, what would you use if you had an active humidification system, distilled or tap? 

Just knowing the amount of minerals that are in tap makes me shudder when I think about putting it into the $100+ active system that I don't have now. If it came down to it I would pop for a new gallon every time I had to charge up the beads...


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

As I posted, I use tap (filtered) for gel and oasis foam. 

If I used an active system (eg oasis) I would use distilled.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

You just have to assume a certain amount of risk either way. You may use tap water for a hundred years and never have any problems or spend the cash and still get mold/or whatever.
It's the same way you can go out and have sex with the nastiest bar wench and nothing will happen or you can go hookup with the cute chick siting at Starbucks and the next thing you know your pecker has rotted off and laying on the floor.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

audio1der said:


> Am I the only one here thinking "This is a big-boy game (cigars), not some high-school, inexpensive hobby. Buck up and spend the $0.79 for your hundreds of dollars worth of cigars"


:c
SPEND THE 79 CENTS AND DON'T WORRY ABOUT THINKING WHAT HAPPENS TO WATER WHEN IT SITS AROUND FOR MONTHS!!

ITS NOT ABOUT THE F*&%$ #@^ COST OF THE WATER!

WE DON'T WANT TO ADD SWIMMING FLOATING GERMS, BACTERIA, VIRUSES, AND MICRO-ORGANISMS FROM EXPOSED STANDING WATER INTO OUR HUMI.

HELLO, IS ANYONE LISTENING?

Perhaps too many people have added me to their ignore list?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Twill413 said:


> Just to throw a wrench into the equation bleech, what would you use if you had an active humidification system, distilled or tap?
> 
> Just knowing the amount of minerals that are in tap makes me shudder when I think about putting it into the $100+ active system that I don't have now. If it came down to it I would pop for a new gallon every time I had to charge up the beads...


The active systems at least let you add several ounces (4?) to the chamber that holds the water. So you could pour 4 ounces into the active reservoir and then throw out the rest of the distilled water OR get a reverse osmosis filtration system for your home and use fresh re-os water.

There is a relatively new product that is sold in the humidifier area of drug stores now called "ProTech humidifier cleaning cartridge". They actually don't clean the water but prohibit the growth of mold and bacteria. If I had an active device such as a cigar oasis in my humidor I would use the protech cartridges in it in addition to FRESH distilled or Re-os water. The cartridges last for 30 days and are only $3 or so.

-Matt-


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

bleech1 said:


> Would you by jug of magic? If it was cheap there would be no reason not to, right?


Gee, I wish I was smarter than everyone else, just like you.

The last time you were posting here you started with the smug comments, and I can see it isn't going to be any different this time. Can't you just have a civil conversation without insulting people and sounding arrogant?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

bleech1 said:


> That is EXACTLY why I posed this question and the reason I believe most people do anything. In my opinion, that is the WORST reason to do anything. Do you do everything you are told?...


IMO, it's just as closed-minded to dismiss advice because you think you're being told what to do. Sometimes there are people who know more than you about something and you can benefit from their experience.



hooperjetcar said:


> ...Do you think you could maybe try and be a bit less confrontational with the tone of your posts, we're all on the same team here.





icehog3 said:


> ...Can't you just have a civil conversation without insulting people and sounding arrogant?


I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice this. Bleech1, you need to relax. The opinions here are just that - opinions. I don't think you really care what really works best for different people. It looks to me that you just want to make the point that people are lemmings for using distilled water...

My :2


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

bazookajoe said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice this. Bleech1, you need to relax. The opinions here are just that - opinions. _I don't think you really care what really works best for different people. It looks to me that you just want to make the point that people are lemmings for using distilled water..._
> 
> My :2


Or just to stir up some chit.

My :2


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Q: Must I use distilled water in my humidification element?

A: Yes. Tap water and bottled spring water contain minerals that will collect and slowly "cake-up" on both the device and the interior of the humidor. These minerals turn into a whitish/tan crust, and eventually, will clog the pores of the humidification device and destroy the effectiveness of the humidor. Additionally, some tap waters often have a slight odor, that will taint the aroma of the cigars when compounded over months or years. 


Who here wants to take up the discussion of "taint". I did not think so!!
So lets move on!


TT:cb


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I use distilled. Opening a fresh gallon.... ooooh! The feel of the jug as I pour it into the CO II's.... ahhh! Plus the girl at the local CVS is smokin hot and to-date has not had the gumption to ask what I do with 2-3 gallons a week.

Distilled - Filtered Tap .... seems like tomato, tomaato. The makers of the beads tell you to use distilled so do the makers of active humidification devices.

*Cigar Oasis*....(Anti fungal foam in chamber and distilled water is stipulated) They don't make any money on the distilled.

_Cigar Oasis Water Cartridges that clip on to the control unit contains a foam element with the distilled water and antifungal agent. The fan in the Control Unit draws air from inside the humidor and passes the air through the foam which is full of water and the air picks up humidity and delivers it to the cigars in the humidor. Water consumption depends on the size of the humidor, how good the humidor seal is and how dry are the cigars when you put them in the humidor. Typically, for a well-sealed humidor of 75-125 cigars that is opened 3-5 times a week, the water cartridge could last as long as 9 to 12 months. _

Beads

Here is a link to the oldest reference I could find- Art sorb.

http://www.cwaller.de/english.htm?howto.htm~information

The pertinent section...

_If the set point of your ART SORB proves to be too low or to high for your application it will have to be re-conditioned. The rules below will help you and will guarantee a long lifespan to your ART SORB.

The thinner the layer of beads (where applicable) the faster and accurate the re-conditioning. 
After re-conditioning it is advised to stir the ART SORB (cassettes can be turned around slowly) and place it in a non-permable bag for a few days to allow stabilization of moisture. 
*Water should be applied in a purified form.* 
All re-conditioning should be verified for accuracy with the use or a calibrated hygrometer. If cassettes are used it might be sufficient to bring them back to their initial weight printed on the cassette. 
Increasing the RH Set Point
1) The simpliest method (but time-consuming) is to put the ART SORB into a room which is known to have the desired relative humidity and let it reach equilibrium. A humidity chamber is perfect, too.

2) Sponge method: by placing a moist sponge with ART SORB in a sealed case, water can be adsorbed and the weight checked or continuosly monitored until appropriate weight is reached.

3) Direct application of water by misting or a spoon. Dry beads may crack during this process, but this does not change ART SORB's adsorption capacity. Cracking is negligible above a set value of 40-50% RH.

Bead type: a cycle of misting and stirring the beads to promote adsorption should be employed.

Cassette type: care must be taken not to moisten the cardboard. The best method is to humidify a small spot on the PE/PP-mebrane with very little alcohol or isopropanol by means of a slightly ‚wet' kleenex. Then the distilled water passes through the membrane easily. Applied with a spoon the water normally doesn't even touch the cardboard._

My opinion is pretty simple, have a bunch of money in cigars. Beads, humidifiers etc. Putting tap water into the humidification devices (unpurified) seems ... just wrong.

Did I mention I like the feel of the plastic jugs.. and the girl at CVS is cute?


----------



## bleech1 (Jul 25, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Gee, I wish I was smarter than everyone else, just like you.
> 
> The last time you were posting here you started with the smug comments, and I can see it isn't going to be any different this time. Can't you just have a civil conversation without insulting people and sounding arrogant?


WOW. Doesn't take much to ruffle your panties, huh?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

bleech1 said:


> WOW. Doesn't take much to ruffle your panties, huh?


You've obviously never seen Hog's panties!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

bleech1 said:


> WOW. Doesn't take much to ruffle your panties, huh?


Welcome to CS!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

bleech1 said:


> WOW. Doesn't take much to ruffle your panties, huh?


You DON'T want to make Tom's butt itch, I am warning you!

You need to take a time out if it isn't already too late.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

bleech1 said:


> WOW. Doesn't take much to ruffle your panties, huh?


Hard to put ruffles on Hog's thong panties! :ss


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

We should simply look at this in a practical manner as opposed to theory. Really, how many of us who have used distilled water have had a problem with mold, odors, or anything else? (that wasn't a result of over-humidification or temperature). Twelve years and counting with no probs for myself. keep smilin' p


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Stonato~ said:


> We should simply look at this in a practical manner as opposed to theory. Really, how many of us who have used distilled water have had a problem with mold, odors, or anything else? (that wasn't a result of over-humidification or temperature). Twelve years and counting with no probs for myself. keep smilin' p


I don't have quite the track record, but I can say 3 yrs + and counting with filtered tap water and no problems. Again, if I had active humidification though I would use distilled.

FWIW,

BillyBarue

PS, this is in no way directed at you Stonato - I just didn't want to write another post. All I can say about our little friend Bleech"er" is butt cream and bleech is a combination he definately wouldn't like.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

There are some humidification elements that do not require distilled water, and there are others that will function well with tap water. As for me, I have to use distilled as I am on well water that is high in mineral content. If I still lived in the city, I wouldnt worry as much.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

billybarue said:


> I don't have quite the track record, but I can say 3 yrs + and counting with filtered tap water and no problems. Again, if I had active humidification though I would use distilled.
> 
> FWIW,
> 
> ...


hey I hear ya... this is exactly my point. Let's look at our own track records and decide for ourselves what works for us... and a little debate is always fun. For example, about 5 years ago I moved and ditched my gallon of distilled. Being the classic procrastinator I never got around to buying another, and just used tap water for about a year and a half. Didn't notice a difference. Now I think it obvious your beads or sponge will suffer, and who knows what impact it will have on your cigars long term.... but mine rarely last that long. :cb


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> You just have to assume a certain amount of risk either way. You may use tap water for a hundred years and never have any problems or spend the cash and still get mold/or whatever.
> It's the same way you can go out and have sex with the nastiest bar wench and nothing will happen or you can go hookup with the cute chick siting at Starbucks and the next thing you know your pecker has rotted off and laying on the floor.


:r :r :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

bleech1 said:


> WOW. Doesn't take much to ruffle your panties, huh?


Nope...just an insulting comment to one of my friends from an asshat.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

my asshole itches..:r im with Dave on this one though..i go through so much distilled in my humi. it never has a chance to stand still and get contaminated and my cigars taste magically delicious.lol. all i know is what ever works for you and has been proven then dont fix it if its not broken..but i'll tell you for sure fact, that dont use straight up tap h2o..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> my asshole itches..:r


I feel ya, Bro..... :r


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I feel ya, Bro..... :r


My rectum is not feeling so great either!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> My rectum is not feeling so great either!


Rectum??

Damn near killed 'em!! :r


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Rectum??
> 
> Damn near killed 'em!! :r


Butt, asshole, obviously rectum comes next. :r

Maybe this will help?










:r :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> Butt, asshole, obviously rectum comes next. :r
> 
> Maybe this will help?
> 
> ...


That would make a nice bomb for someone.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> That would make a nice bomb for someone.


If you find one, let me know. I grabbed that picture off of the internet.

A couple of years ago GI doctor who used to work down the hall gave out Fleet calenders with EneMan on them (he got them from a rep of course), that is the only reason I know that these exist. :r Honestly :r


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I put tap water in a foam humidifier once in a pinch and once the foam dried out it would no longer soak up water like it did before.
all it took was one time to ruin it
I imagine it's the same with beads


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

All I use now and all that I ever have used is tap water. Never had a problem. My beads have been working just fine with the tap water. So are my sponges. I participate in this hobby to relax and enjoy. The last thing that I need is one more thing to obsess about. If I really had to get as bent out of shape over 1% of RH and a few impurities in the drinking water that I put into my body by the gallon daily, I would give up smoking. Which brings up a another point. If someone is so f***ing worried about the purity of water that they put into their humidor, why on Earth do they take a roll of tobacco that has been touched by 400 people who probably do not wash their hands after they wipe their butt, put this roll in their mouth and then light it on fire drawing the smoke into their body? Am I the only that sees this entire subject as illogical?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

punch said:


> why on Earth do they take a roll of tobacco that has been touched by 400 people who probably do not wash their hands after they wipe their butt, put this roll in their mouth and then light it on fire drawing the smoke into their body?


Thanks for that mental picture! :r


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

punch said:


> why on Earth do they take a roll of *tobacco that has been touched by 400 people who probably do not wash their hands after they wipe their butt,* put this roll in their mouth and then light it on fire drawing the smoke into their body? Am I the only that sees this entire subject as illogical?


So THAT'S where the hint of burnt 7 year old Madagascar Vanilla comes from. :r


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

punch said:


> All I use now and all that I ever have used is tap water. Never had a problem. My beads have been working just fine with the tap water. So are my sponges. I participate in this hobby to relax and enjoy. The last thing that I need is one more thing to obsess about. If I really had to get as bent out of shape over 1% of RH and a few impurities in the drinking water that I put into my body by the gallon daily, I would give up smoking. Which brings up a another point. If someone is so f***ing worried about the purity of water that they put into their humidor, why on Earth do they take a roll of tobacco that has been touched by 400 people _*who probably do not wash their hands after they wipe their butt*_, put this roll in their mouth and then light it on fire drawing the smoke into their body? Am I the only that sees this entire subject as illogical?


:r:r

Makes perfect sense to me, in a round about way. And, like Tom said, thanks for the image. Maybe this is why some cigars come wrapped in tissue paper, or is it really toilet paper!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

SvilleKid said:


> :r:r
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me, in a round about way. And, like Tom said, thanks for the image. Maybe this is why some cigars come wrapped in tissue paper, or is it really toilet paper!


Maybe the brown stain on your finger and lips wasn't caused by dye on your maduro wrapped cigar?

u


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh man... There go my ERDMs I just bought. They always were a little EXTRA brown. u


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> :r:r
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me, in a round about way. And, like Tom said, thanks for the image. Maybe this is why some cigars come wrapped in tissue paper, or is it really toilet paper!


Wow! This must be that Cuban "twang" I'm hearing all about!!!!


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Bleedingshrimp said:


> Wow! This must be that Cuban "twang" I'm hearing all about!!!!


I don't think I want any "twang" in my cigars, thank you very much.
u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

punch said:


> All I use now and all that I ever have used is tap water. Never had a problem. My beads have been working just fine with the tap water. So are my sponges. I participate in this hobby to relax and enjoy. The last thing that I need is one more thing to obsess about. If I really had to get as bent out of shape over 1% of RH and a few impurities in the drinking water that I put into my body by the gallon daily, I would give up smoking. Which brings up a another point. If someone is so f***ing worried about the purity of water that they put into their humidor, why on Earth do they take a roll of tobacco that has been touched by 400 people who probably do not wash their hands after they wipe their butt, put this roll in their mouth and then light it on fire drawing the smoke into their body? Am I the only that sees this entire subject as illogical?


:r I hadn't considered that some of you have tap water you can drink - that might make me feel differently about using it. In my town the tap water is more of a meal, complete with taste and smell...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Saying tap water and distilled water is the same is akin to saying bagels and piazza taste the same in New York and New Jersey. Good thoery, not such great results. heh


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

bazookajoe said:


> :r I hadn't considered that some of you have tap water you can drink - that might make me feel differently about using it. In my town the tap water is more of a meal, complete with taste and smell...


Good point. The water in Omaha is pretty neutral tasting and has no real smell.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I've always read not to use tap water and distilled is dirt cheap here (and by the sounds of it everywhere else too). Why take the risk?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> I've always read not to use tap water and distilled is dirt cheap here (and by the sounds of it everywhere else too). Why take the risk?





txmatt said:


> :c
> SPEND THE 79 CENTS AND DON'T WORRY ABOUT THINKING WHAT HAPPENS TO WATER WHEN IT SITS AROUND FOR MONTHS!!
> 
> *ITS NOT ABOUT THE F*&%$ #@^ COST OF THE WATER! *
> ...


Although Matt has long been on my ignore list I will echo what he is saying. I've said it already as well. You get a measure of protection with Chlorinated water. Distilled water is immediately more susceptible to bacteria and fungal growth as soon as you crack your $.79 gallon bottle. I have also stated I find it highly unlikely for heavy contaminants to be carried around the humidor by the water returning to a gaseous state. Just won't happen IMO. Money is not the issue for me.

BillyBarue


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

so then tap water is ok? I'm honestly asking because I've had my humi for about 2 months now and have religiously been using distilled.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Personally I think all of you guys are nuts for taking such risks with plain ole tap and well water.
I love my smokes so much that I hire, twice a year, an expedition crew to travel to the Antarctic where they drill down to 300 plus feet and extract ice cores from the previous millenniums which are then sliced into 4 ounce sections and sealed in sterile glass tubes. They are then air shipped to me and stored at -40 degrees. When needed I simply sit a vial out on the counter for a day or so – and presto – pure unadulterated water as my maker intended it!

I think I need to take my happy drugs now as I don’t have any boots and my butt really does itch –



Ron


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RGD said:


> I think I need to take my happy drugs now as I don't have any boots and my butt really does itch -
> 
> Ron


No boots, no drugs, butt itches...that paints a really odd picture, Ron.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> No boots, no drugs, butt itches...that paints a really odd picture, Ron.


I find it perfectly normal.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

punch said:


> why on Earth do they take a roll of tobacco that has been touched by 400 people who probably do not wash their hands after they wipe their butt


... and those that did wash, probably used tap water anyway...


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

I use Eagle Rare 10.
Distilled.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

From what I understand, the issure isn't contaminating your smokes, but fouling up your humidifier system, where it be beads, or whatever.

The way I look at it, they have nothing to gain by telling you to use distilled water, it's not like they are selling it to you, so I choose to follow their advise.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> ... and those that did wash, probably used tap water anyway...


They don't have tap water in Cuba, Tony, they just wash them in the outhouse....


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> They don't have tap water in Cuba, Tony, they just wash them in the outhouse....


:r That's what that unique flavor is


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Bobb said:


> :r That's what that unique flavor is


and that lovely chocolatey color is....


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

billybarue said:


> Although Matt has long been on my ignore list I will echo what he is saying. I've said it already as well. You get a measure of protection with Chlorinated water. Distilled water is immediately more susceptible to bacteria and fungal growth as soon as you crack your $.79 gallon bottle. I have also stated I find it highly unlikely for heavy contaminants to be carried around the humidor by the water returning to a gaseous state. Just won't happen IMO. Money is not the issue for me.
> 
> BillyBarue


When I was in Operations at a Nuclear Power Plant, one of my jobs was to make the water that we used in the Reactor Coolant and Condensate systems. This stuff was PURE!!! When we got done with it, you could almost use it as an insulator because there were no minerals or anything else in it. However, we could not drink it. Why? Like you said, no chlorine or any other disinfectants, you have minutes before the bacteria get into the water (not a problem for the reactor, but a big problem for your bowels). We drank the water that we pumped up from the water table UNDER the powerplant and disinfected. The big problem with tap water in beads and sponges is that it can clog the material. And if you live in Saratoga Illinois, a little tap water can make the whole room smell like a sulpher pit. I am lucky where I currently live and have good water from the tap.


----------

